# Part-Time Remote Coding Position



## barnardnj (Jul 12, 2015)

I am looking for a part-time coder to work 10-12 hours/week. Hours flexible, within reason. This is a great opportunity for a stay-at-home mom or dad that needs to supplement a current income. I would prefer a CPC that has passed the ICD-10 proficiency exam please. Experience with Medisoft a plus. Please email me with questions npspecialists@gmail.com

Thank you.

Jennifer Barnard CPC, CPPM


----------



## mgeorge67 (Jul 13, 2015)

*Michelle Hoover*

I have both and have already worked remote for over 9 years.

Where can I send my resume or apply?

Thanks
Michelle Hoover, CPC, CAC


----------



## kmh2708 (Jul 13, 2015)

*Remote Coding*

I am CPC certified and have passed the ICD-10 exam as well. I am interested in the position. Please let me know where I can send my resume. Thank you


----------



## desertsteph65 (Jul 14, 2015)

I am CPC certified and have obtained the ICD-10 proficiency certificate.  I have worked from home in the past and I am very interested in this position. Thank You.


----------



## lhamilton (Jul 17, 2015)

*Remote Coder*

I am interested I will be out of work come Aug 1st.  I am CPC, COSC and am currently working remotely. laurenleighcpc@aol.com


----------



## tgately (Jul 23, 2015)

*Remote position*

I am very interested in this position. I have 17 years experience and I have certified CPC for 15 years as well as ICD-10-CM proficient certified both through the AAPC. I would like to forward my resume for review.

Thank you, I look forward to hearing from you.

Teresa Gately,CPC
tgately0713@icloud.com


----------



## pabney (Jul 24, 2015)

*Part time Coding Position*

I am very interested in this position. I am a CPC and ICD-10 certified. I have worked remote and am looking to work only part time. 

Thank-you,
Pam Abney


----------

